# Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 6, 2015)

I Just want to spread the word that Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary is a wonderful option for reformed theological training. I will be joyfully attending there next January after I graduate with my undergraduate degree.

I wanted to let you all know that the seminary along with their undergraduate college offers both hybrid and full degrees online. 

The following are offered to take %100 online:

Bachelor of Arts (Christian Ministry)
Master of Arts (Theological Studies)
Master of Arts (Church Revitalization)
Master of Arts (Missions)
Master of Theological Studies (Standard)
Master of Theological Studies (Leadership Emphasis)
Master of Theological Studies (Church Planting Emphasis)
Master of Theological Studies (Preaching and Pastoral Ministry Emphasis)


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 6, 2015)

I am sure that Midwestern is a fine school, but I am not sure I would call it reformed. If memory serves, MWBTS was one of the sponsors of the John 3:16 conference.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 6, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I am sure that Midwestern is a fine school, but I am not sure I would call it reformed. If memory serves, MWBTS was one of the sponsors of the John 3:16 conference.



They indeed were, however that was in 2008. Since then they have elected a new president and the whole trajectory of the seminary has changed.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 6, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that Midwestern is a fine school, but I am not sure I would call it reformed. If memory serves, MWBTS was one of the sponsors of the John 3:16 conference.
> ...



That is good news indeed. In this case, I am happy to be wrong


----------

